# Festival of Dreams..



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh.. Wow.

 I love MM3! Last night I ran the 4e encounter with Vorax Hul at the top of the clock tower. I wasn't able to pull off the classic fight in the clock mechanism, however the Gargoyle lurkers did {finally} toss one of the PC's off the roof!

 It was an excellent fight that went better for the PCs since the 'Defender' got 4 critical hits on the dragon. I put the air quotes around that because Devon wields the Torch {as a level 30 viscous great club} and was dealing 100+ damage on his crits...

 But, Vorax returned the favor in turn. The battle ended with everyone down about half their healing surges and having burnt 4 to 5 dailies. Devon, being the monster invigorating build that he is, soaked over 760 points of damage.. clearly saving the group from being turned into Dragon food.

  Now I get to string out the rest of the adventuring day now that they are weakened


----------



## RangerWickett (Jul 30, 2011)

Epic PCs are ridiculous, aren't they?


----------



## Primitive Screwhead (Jul 31, 2011)

Yes they are... with thier 'once a day when you die' powers and so many options.

 But.. to be fair Vorax Hul had the team on the ropes and would have done much more damage had Devon not gotten all those crits!


----------



## malcolm_n (Aug 2, 2011)

That sounds like loads of fun.  Keep us up on how the rest of this goes for you .


----------

